# The Live Show Mishaps Thread



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 11, 2019)

I think every performer of any kind lives in fear of things going wrong on stage..either minor or HORRIBLY.

What are some things that happened to you or someone you've seen? Feel free to post videos of such situations as well.


----------



## Humbuck (Feb 11, 2019)

I've shit myself.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 11, 2019)

/thread I guess. You win.

Worst I've done is break a string or have a battery in something die.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 11, 2019)

Humbuck said:


> I've shit myself.


......wait...wut?

I need the full story to this..


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 11, 2019)

Our old vocalist tried to stage dive (very drunk) and there was nobody to catch him. That was entertaining. Otherwise its always stupid shit like a cord crapping out, string break, PA trips a breaker or something. 

Still waiting on the pant-shitting story.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 11, 2019)

nothing that would top shitting myself on stage  
I saw a girl that was crowd surfing at a breaking benjamin concert get dropped from like 6 feet up in the air. The EMTs had to break through the crowd and drag her out on a stretcher.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 11, 2019)

At a talent show in high school, we had 30 seconds to set up all of our gear after the lights went out at the end of the previous act. This included a whole drum kit, and all amps and etc.

To speed things up, we put my Dean Markley 2x10 combo on top of the bass player's 1x18 bass combo, because it had wheels. I swear it was a Fender, but I can't remember for sure...all I know is that it had a Radio Shack speaker in it that would blow out every couple of weeks, but they would replace for free because of some warranty that I didn't understand...

Anyway, the lights go out, we drag the drum kit onto the stage on it's carpet in this darkness, with his cymbal stands falling over and crashing across the stage as we moved it.

Then, instead of pushing the amps from their side, both the bass player and I grabbed a side and wheeled it out face-first...which only became a problem because the wheels stopped dead on a pwoer cable we didn't see in the dark. The bass amp tipped forward. I tried to hold it back somehow by grabbing onto my own amp, which didn't do anything other then tip backwards and I guess sort of choke-slammed the guitar amp down, and it fell into the back of the open-back bass amp, hitting the speaker frame, bending it, buckling the Radio Shack speaker cone.

We could hear the audience gasping and giggling at the loud crash and the "oh, shit!" coming from the stage darkess, only illuminated by the red light-up exit signs.

So instead of our first song, "Dazed and Confused" by Led Zep, starting out as the familiar bassline "Bu bummm bummm bummm bummm..." it instead started with "Bphgrt Zzfts Zzfts Zzfts Zzfts..."


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 11, 2019)

This was a show I saw, not a show I played, luckily:

The rhythm guitarist/vocalist's guitar amp keeps cutting in and out during the band's set. During the last song, when it cuts out again, he just throws his guitar off, grabs the mic stand, and finishes the set growling the lyrics into the mic while holding it. At the end, he smashes the mic into the stage. The club's soundguy comes on over the PA and says "you're paying for that microphone, buddy" to which the singer responds "FUCK YOU!" At this provocation, the soundguy (who is an absolutely MASSIVE human being) charges the stage and beats the shit out of the singer; the other members of the band try to pull him off, which causes club security to jump in... and beat up the other members of the band, including _tackling one of them through the headlining band's Triple Recto full stack, destroying it_. 

Four dudes beaten up and about $4500 worth of another band's gear destroyed over an SM58. Yeah.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 11, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> This was a show I saw, not a show I played, luckily:
> 
> The rhythm guitarist/vocalist's guitar amp keeps cutting in and out during the band's set. During the last song, when it cuts out again, he just throws his guitar off, grabs the mic stand, and finishes the set growling the lyrics into the mic while holding it. At the end, he smashes the mic into the stage. The club's soundguy comes on over the PA and says "you're paying for that microphone, buddy" to which the singer responds "FUCK YOU!" At this provocation, the soundguy (who is an absolutely MASSIVE human being) charges the stage and beats the shit out of the singer; the other members of the band try to pull him off, which causes club security to jump in... and beat up the other members of the band, including _tackling one of them through the headlining band's Triple Recto full stack, destroying it_.
> 
> Four dudes beaten up and about $4500 worth of another band's gear destroyed over an SM58. Yeah.


the saddest part is that a poor innocent mesa was injured


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2019)

Humbuck said:


> I've shit myself.



Devin Townsend, is that you?


----------



## Humbuck (Feb 11, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ......wait...wut?
> 
> I need the full story to this..



There's no cool story. I think everybody's gambled and lost before right? Well if you play shows and/or tour long enough, sooner or later this might happen when you're on stage. You're eating weird or bad foods, probably drinking a bit too much, or way too much. Your stomach doesn't quite feel right and that little fart pressure that comes up might just make you feel a little better and oops...oh no! That sick feeling of being fooled by a shart. You grin and bear it until you get off stage and throw your boxers away and if you're real lucky, you're at a venue with a shower. If not, you better hope you packed your baby wipes. I never go out without them anymore.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 12, 2019)

Humbuck said:


> There's no cool story. I think everybody's gambled and lost before right? Well if you play shows and/or tour long enough, sooner or later this might happen when you're on stage. You're eating weird or bad foods, probably drinking a bit too much, or way too much. Your stomach doesn't quite feel right and that little fart pressure that comes up might just make you feel a little better and oops...oh no! That sick feeling of being fooled by a shart. You grin and bear it until you get off stage and throw your boxers away and if you're real lucky, you're at a venue with a shower. If not, you better hope you packed your baby wipes. I never go out without them anymore.



This is a truly inspirational story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 12, 2019)

....and just hope that nobody notices?  I get that the show must go on, but there's a limit.


----------



## lewis (Feb 12, 2019)

Humbuck said:


> There's no cool story. I think everybody's gambled and lost before right? Well if you play shows and/or tour long enough, sooner or later this might happen when you're on stage. You're eating weird or bad foods, probably drinking a bit too much, or way too much. Your stomach doesn't quite feel right and that little fart pressure that comes up might just make you feel a little better and oops...oh no! That sick feeling of being fooled by a shart. You grin and bear it until you get off stage and throw your boxers away and if you're real lucky, you're at a venue with a shower. If not, you better hope you packed your baby wipes. I never go out without them anymore.


this is worrying because Ive had like a Norovirus for 3 days I caught from my young daughters, and Im still not over it but playing live tonight..... hahaha


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 12, 2019)

Humbuck said:


> I've shit myself.


The other guitarist in my old band totally shit himself as we finished a show once


----------



## Humbuck (Feb 12, 2019)

lewis said:


> this is worrying because Ive had like a Norovirus for 3 days I caught from my young daughters, and Im still not over it but playing live tonight..... hahaha


Be careful... don't gamble!


----------



## lewis (Feb 12, 2019)

Humbuck said:


> Be careful... don't gamble!


yeah haha. Im going to seriously AVOID doing this hahaha

Ive not really eaten since Saturday morning but still.


----------



## budda (Feb 12, 2019)

Humbuck said:


> There's no cool story. I think everybody's gambled and lost before right? Well if you play shows and/or tour long enough, sooner or later this might happen when you're on stage. You're eating weird or bad foods, probably drinking a bit too much, or way too much. Your stomach doesn't quite feel right and that little fart pressure that comes up might just make you feel a little better and oops...oh no! That sick feeling of being fooled by a shart. You grin and bear it until you get off stage and throw your boxers away and if you're real lucky, you're at a venue with a shower. If not, you better hope you packed your baby wipes. I never go out without them anymore.



This is real talk. I have played on a full stomach and wondered if I was going to puke.

My brother broke his bass neck on his first US run with us, but it wasnt really a mishap.

I have fallen into the drumkit (saved it though). 

Does no signal going to the amp anymore count?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 12, 2019)

My bassist saved and saved until he had enough to get a custom V bass. He bought a custom Monson Virus bass and the very first gig we played with it...right before we started his strap pin broke, bass fell head first and the top of the headstock broke.

Luckily Monson fixed it for free but still...for that to happen in front of everyone right before we started...ouch.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 12, 2019)

lewis said:


> this is worrying because Ive had like a Norovirus for 3 days I caught from my young daughters, and Im still not over it but playing live tonight..... hahaha



Bread crackers, and maybe a little water. Play it safe.


----------



## lewis (Feb 12, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Bread crackers, and maybe a little water. Play it safe.


good shout on the crackers. Will get a few in me now before I head off to the venue.
Im alternating between water and the odd sip here and there of Lucozade (glucose energy drink) to keep hydrated and try to keep energy up somewhat.


----------



## Humbuck (Feb 12, 2019)

budda said:


> This is real talk. I have played on a full stomach and wondered if I was going to puke.
> 
> My brother broke his bass neck on his first US run with us, but it wasnt really a mishap.
> 
> ...



I've had to puke on stage before too...somehow it wasn't as bad as puking from the south mouth.


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 12, 2019)

Don't play it safe. Be a rock 'n roll legend. Have a whole pot of coffee and a big Tex-Mex dinner before going onstage. Be the next GG Allin.


----------



## Humbuck (Feb 12, 2019)

Ha ha. I've opened for GG Allin. Maybe it rubbed off on me.


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 12, 2019)

Not much has happened to me while playing. Broken strings, amp stops working, hit the wrong pedal/patch. What I'm super afraid of, however, is my console crashing or another kind of disaster like that at work. I hope I never have to deal with that. 

For example, a good friend of mine works for the largest touring company in the US, and gets put on as a monitor tech for some pretty bigtime bands. Sometimes he works for the Deftones. He was at this show:


I asked him about what happened, and it had to do with a stage rack going down. We kept talking about it for a while, and then I realized he was on his honeymoon. I was texting him about what was probably one of his worst days of work ever while he was trying to get away from it with his new wife. Oops...


----------



## Humbuck (Feb 12, 2019)

I once had a vintage Marshall Superlead and 4x12 completely knocked over during a set by an insanely rowdy crowd. Actually, there was a girl standing next to my rig at the time who was trying to avoid the crazy crowd and she ended up getting pushed into the amp, knocking it over and falling completely over it herself. No sound. I saw red. The crowd picked her up right away then picked up my stack which was switched off in the fall. I hit the switch and it fired right up fine. Whew.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 12, 2019)

This thread was more than I bargained for instantly... Whoa.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 12, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Bread crackers, and maybe a little water. Play it safe.


 HE NEED SOME MILK


----------



## Lozek (Feb 16, 2019)

No visible stage mis-haps, only a split fingernail which ripped off after getting caught on the strings and the usual cable issues. An ex-guitarist once knee'd John Bush's wife in the head though.


----------



## buriedoutback (Feb 16, 2019)

a long time ago, I switched from bass to guitar in Empyrean Plague. We did a show where I played bass for all but the last song, and introduced our new bass player for the finale. I don't remember the amp I used, but I used a pedal for my distorted tone. I guess I didn't bother checking it before "going live" ... the gain and treble knobs were maxed ... the looks on the crowds faces ... painful ... embarrassing ... asap I reached down and fixed the knobs.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 17, 2019)

I've had a few mishaps performing as a one man band, but nothing beats ending my set early because the sound guy left after my first song to do who knows what behind the venue...(skip to 1:31)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 17, 2019)

Zombie13 said:


> I've had a few mishaps performing as a one man band, but nothing beats ending my set early because the sound guy left after my first song to do who knows what behind the venue...(skip to 1:31)




As someone who's in a one man band...I feel this on a spiritual level. Subscribed


----------



## lewis (Feb 18, 2019)

thankfully my bands debut show went swimmingly! No puke-shit mishaps either so win hhaha



Here is our first single "Declaration" from the show (we didnt get a soundcheck so this first song on the night was used literally as a quick line check thing as we went)


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 18, 2019)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> As someone who's in a one man band...I feel this on a spiritual level. Subscribed


Thanks!

Checked out Helvete Inc., awesome vocals and style!


----------

